
Ask HN: Best remote only company to work for? - nandaja
I know there are quite a lot companies remote working possibilities. I was curious about the work culture in most of these companies. Any company doing this particularly well? Which and Why?
======
oldsj
Ad Hoc - [https://adhoc.team](https://adhoc.team) is pretty great. No
whiteboard, homework based interview process, unlimited vacation, plus you get
to work on things that matter to a lot of Americans like healthcare.

~~~
mothsonasloth
Not technically remote, you must be a US citizen.

Which is half the problem I have searching for remote jobs whilst living in
Europe

------
t3rabytes
I’m biased, but Basecamp is an absolute joy to work for.

~~~
warriv93
Hi t3rabytes, I think Basecamps values are pretty cool!

How would I go about applying for a job? I am a full stack web developer.

~~~
t3rabytes
Hey! Sorry, for the late response, didn't see this until now. We don't have
any positions open right now, but when we do, they get posted to
[https://basecamp.com/about/jobs](https://basecamp.com/about/jobs). Sorry
about that!

------
lwhsiao
This isn't directly answering your questions, but RemoteOnly [1] is quite a
good list of companies with carrying levels of remote work. While this doesn't
answer how their cultures are, it can be a starting point for companies to
look at.

[1]: [https://remoteonly.org/](https://remoteonly.org/)

------
gbraad
Red Hat. Been an absolute joy so far. Working on the stuff I like, talking and
writing about it... and great colleagues!

~~~
person_of_color
Are they hiring?

~~~
gbraad
Always... redhat.com/jobs

------
choot
Adplexity - free hardware, high salary, work from anywhere, free events
etc....

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
If you can live with yourself working for an adtech company.

~~~
choot
It's not an ad tech company. It's an anti adtech company. Long term goal is to
kill Google Ads and other ad companies by outing competitors ad campaign,
turning advertising useless.

This is achieved through lessening information asymmetry.

------
late2part
Most people I know would say CrowdStrike should be on that list.

[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

------
FabianBeiner
If I'd apply somewhere, my go to would be Doist, Basecamp, or Automattic.
Subject to change, though.

~~~
Kagerjay
Just met with a lot of the Automattic devs last week, their company culture is
interesting.

Each team division has a different theme. And subthemes from parent themes.
Example, hogwarts/harry potter for their entire mobile dev team (40+ people).
Maybe this is common practice for remote only companies, I am not sure though.

------
mvanbaak
I heard a lot of good things about gitlab

------
TekiL
Working for creators of Bugfender, Mobile Jazz has been a great delight so far
([https://mobilejazz.com](https://mobilejazz.com)). Fully remote, flexible
working hours, bonus programs, company retreats...

